# Toshiba Satellite L45-S7409 XP Drivers



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi I have a Tosh Sat which is Vista Home Basic and I want to downgrade to XP but I couldn't find it myself so I need help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

Here are your *system specs*:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...delFilter=&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663

In order to install XP on this you may have to install the Sata Driver first.
The best way to do this is to slipstream the Sata driver to a custom XP CD.
You will need:

XP SP2 (do not install SP3 yet)
Sata driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17883&ProdId=2800&lang=eng
A blank CD-R
A working computer with CD burning capabilities.

The program I use and guide is here to Slipstream XP SP2 and the Sata driver:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

Once XP is installed, please install these drivers in the following order.
Please reboot after each install of the driver

*Chipset* (Intel GL960)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18052&lang=eng

*Video* (Intel x3100)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=17353&lang=eng

*LAN* (Realtek 8139 and 8139C+)
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=6&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

OR

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NETWORK-CARD/REALTEK/REALTEK-Network-Card-RTL8139-5612.shtml

*WLAN* (Realtek RTL8187B)
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...ltek-RTL8187B-Driver-6106302082007-WHQL.shtml

OR

*Atheros* AR5007EG (depending on model)
http://www.atheros.cz/

*Card Reader* (R5C8xx RICOH)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=12899&lang=eng

OR try the Vista driver:

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/driver_cardreader_ricoh_26547A.exe

*Touchpad driver* (Synaptics):
http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/driver_touchpad_synaptics_26469A.exe

Post any remaining errors in the Device Manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## photon123 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Bill,
This was a very useful post, looking all over the internet for this post. 
Well, i have successfully installed graphics driver for my L45-s7409, but i couldnt find 

sound driver
wireless lan driver
So could you please provide the links to these drivers. 

Thanks,
Photon


----------

